# Hi everyone. My 1st post: LED Bulbs



## Twostroke (Dec 27, 2021)

I have just bought 2011 TTS convertible really pleased with the car and looking forward to the summer for sure. I'm hoping to replace the number plate, map, clove box and boot lights for LED's. I ordered some from Amazon but these threw up dash errors so I returned them all. Perhaps someone could recommend or send a link to the exact correct bulbs that are error free. Thought this would be a simple job but it appears confusing?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Check out the Mk2 TT Knowledge Base found at the top of the MK2 forum.
Additionally. the search tool just below the forum header can be refined by clicking 'Search Community" then "Advanced search" and filtering on MK2. Most any question you have has likely been asked dozens of times (including questions about LED lighting)

Cheers


----------



## Twostroke (Dec 27, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Check out the Mk2 TT Knowledge Base found at the top of the MK2 forum.
> Additionally. the search tool just below the forum header can be refined by clicking 'Search Community" then "Advanced search" and filtering on MK2. Most any question you have has likely been asked dozens of times (including questions about LED lighting)
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## stephenearl37 (12 mo ago)

Welcome 

Sent from my M2101K7AG using Tapatalk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## NadiaThomson (12 mo ago)

Welcome and congratulations


----------

